# Chief of Police Herbert Proffitt



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chief of Police*

*Herbert Proffitt*

Tompkinsville Police Department, Kentucky

End of Watch: Tuesday, August 28, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 82
*Tour:* 55 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 8/28/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Chief of Police (Ret) Herbert Proffitt was shot and killed from ambush in the driveway of his home by a man whom he had arrested multiple times over the past 40 years. He was walking down his driveway to check his mail when the subject drove up and opened fire, killing him.

The suspect fled the scene but was arrested several hours later.

It was later determined that Chief Proffitt had first arrested the man for domestic violence in the 1970s. The conviction resulted in the man spending several years in the state penitentiary. Chief Proffitt arrested the man several more times after his release from prison. When he was arrested for Chief Proffitt's murder, he had copies of the original citations in his possession.

Chief Proffitt was a U.S. Army veteran of the Korean War. He had served in law enforcement for 55 years, including as chief of the Tompkinsville Police Department and sheriff of Monroe County. He returned to work as a bailiff with the Monroe County Sheriff's Office after retiring the first time in 2000. He retired again in 2009 at the age of 79.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Dale Ford
Tompkinsville Police Department
201 East 2nd Street
Tompkinsville, KY 42167

Phone: (270) 487-6191

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21373-chief-of-police-herbert-proffitt#ixzz25262ywGa


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Chief Proffitt


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Damn. RIP Chief. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

RIP


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Damn, 82 years old, 55 years of service, Retired multiple time.... a man who truly served his community. RIP Chief


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

RIP Chief Proffitt.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Wow. Rest in peace, Sir.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Chief. Strong work


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

RIP Chief, but you should have retired at least 17 years ago.


----------

